# OET & Limited Registration with Physiotherapy Council



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am Indian qualified physiotherapist migrated to Australia a month back, I have searched a lot about the OET material for physio but couldn't find any . Could you please advise if someone is preparing for OET exams and also for registration with Physio.
I am based in Sydney and willing to meet with like minded people.

Thanks


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
Have you done with your registration, I need to have limited registration, came to Australia on PR(secondary applicant). 
In English language requirement, is ielts and OET exam is only option or other tests like PTE are also accepted ?
If someone with Indian qualification has gone with registeration process, please guide and do let me know.

Manisha
[email protected]


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

aryas09 said:


> Hi,
> Have you done with your registration, I need to have limited registration, came to Australia on PR(secondary applicant).
> In English language requirement, is ielts and OET exam is only option or other tests like PTE are also accepted ?
> If someone with Indian qualification has gone with registeration process, please guide and do let me know.
> ...


check this link for English language requirements for medical practitioners registration

http://www.ahpra.gov.au/documents/d...16880&dbid=AP&chksum=px4gMFl360IujXiFqasp3g==


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for your quick reply.
I had checked that link but while filling form, it is not giving option only for IELTS and OET, but NOT for PTE

http://www.physiotherapyboard.gov.a.../2685&dbid=AP&chksum=CURnl6iK8HGZDQ3BixB8ZQ==


Kind Regards,
Sumit


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AHPRA recently added PTE, probably Physiotherapy board haven't updated their forms yet. Give them a call and see


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, It would be great if they are accepting that. As given IELTS 4 times but was not able to clear that in one or another getting 6.5. Heard that PTE is easy.

Let's see. Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

Kind Regards,
Manisha Arya


----------



## shahanaz khan (Aug 25, 2015)

*khan*

hi..
i'm from india. done my bachelor degree in physiotherapy. i'm having 5 years experience i'm planning to go to australia... as immigratation....Does AHPRA registration do they accept PET test....also

i also want to know what is general registration and limited registration

could u plse let me know....


Thanku

regards
khan


----------



## Chrisseldietine (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys, how did you go with your english test? which one did you do, which one was easier? also, did you hand in a copy of your results or did you have the testing center send the originals? Thanks, christine


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello lovely people

I have successfully gone through the journey of physio registration. Having done both IELTS and OET successfully I would say OET is far more easier. I did without any preparation and got few A's and few B's. APC and APHRA accept both these tests. Cannot make comments on PTE as haven't experienced it.

Good luck with everything.
Regards
Taran


----------



## Chrisseldietine (Dec 8, 2015)

wow, without preparing, thats awesome. What did you get in the ielts then just to compare...


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Chrisseldietine said:


> wow, without preparing, thats awesome. What did you get in the ielts then just to compare...


In Ielts i got a pretty high score as well. I think overall it was 8.5 but i find writing component most hard in which i got band 7.


----------

